# Dirk's Player of the Week



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok, so he needs to work on his game...:biggrin: 

Link


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL... that's the 2nd time this season!

:clap2:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

This was a no brainer...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> This was a no brainer...


Just think if he'd got more minutes in that Portland game...:lol:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Only award I care about now is MVP.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Didn't JHo get the honors 2 weeks in the row?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Sure did..... during our latest 13 game streak.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Only award I care about now is MVP.


I hope Dirk wins it because he is working hard.
We know Nash will probably get it with a superstar and an all-star playing alongside him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> We know Nash will probably get it with a superstar and an all-star playing alongside him.


Doesn't seem to make sense, does it? :thinking2:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

xray said:


> Doesn't seem to make sense, does it? :thinking2:


Whenever I mention how overrated Nash is people call me a hater. :whoknows:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont get it, people say that Dirk can't win since he has such great players playing along side him. But what about the Nash? Amare and Marion sure as hell aren't bad, infact they are allstars while the Mavs only have 1 allstar, Dirk.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Well he should be dropping 40 on the pacers!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

IMO the MVP so far. But with everyones man crush on Nash, I feel he may get snubbed...Again.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> IMO the MVP so far. But with everyones man crush on Nash, I feel he may get snubbed...Again.


Nothing against Nash, but if he wins #3 and the Suns can't get over the hump, he'll no doubt be remembered as MVcan't.

Sad.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Whenever I mention how overrated Nash is people call me a hater. :whoknows:


I agree with you, they have to give more credit to the system and to the players around him.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Whenever I mention how overrated Nash is people call me a hater. :whoknows:


Hater!

:biggrin:


----------

